# New guy here



## Scrubby (Mar 28, 2015)

Hey everyone. New guy here. I fish Earle Navy pier and will be driving the beach with the family at IBSP for the first time this year. We just became seasonal campers at Cedar Creek campground in Bayville so seaside park and IBSP are close by. I've been pouring painting and trying jigs trying to fend off this cabin fever. I can't wait to get out and fish. Thie site looks great I can't believe it took me this long to find it.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Scrubby,

Welcome to the Pier and Surf family! A "reel" good bunch of fisherman looking to help others. I used to wade IBSPaand fly fish for stripers a couple a years ago before the storm. Beautiful place to fish. Is the park back to normal now?

Sandcrab


----------



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

Sandcrab said:


> Scrubby,
> 
> Welcome to the Pier and Surf family! A "reel" good bunch of fisherman looking to help others. I used to wade IBSPaand fly fish for stripers a couple a years ago before the storm. Beautiful place to fish. Is the park back to normal now?
> 
> Sandcrab


Other than the storm washing away all the fish, its basically back.


----------



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

New Guy, the NJ section of the board is not the most active, but some of us are trying. Welcome aboard.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Welcome to the family.


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

Yes, welcome to the forum....and glad to see you back on here Paul.


----------



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

Heading out tomorrow for my first trip. I'll be hitting some of my usual spots in Cape May Co. throwing snot. Report to follow.


----------



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

Was out in the AM fished the incoming tide with clams. Not a tap, not even the crabs were interested. Saw one other guy fishing. Nice to shake the cobwebs, but I'm going to let the water temps get up a bit before I head out again.


----------



## Scrubby (Mar 28, 2015)

I was out On friday night/Saturday morning on the pier.. The bunker were so thick you couldnt throw out a clam or worm..they were literally there for over 3 hours.. We snagged a bunch for my buddy for bait over the spring and summer for crab and Bluefish bait..We also didnt have a touch in 8 hours fishin..Gonna try again on Saturday..


----------

